# Queensland...Is it too hot to work outside?



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

(This is an old post, but ive changed heading, hoping it will attract more attention)! 

Hi there, Im hoping that I can ask for your advice please?

We are in the early stages of the possible emigration process, I am currently doing alot of research & so far have found that Queensland looks a really good place to live, with my husband (a roof tiler/slater) and our two boys age 15 years & 4 years (currently) 

Now comes my problem, my husband thinks that Queensland will be way too HOT for his type of outdoor work, so on further research I am noticing that South Queensland is said to be less hot than the North, which can be very humid. 
It will be very helpfull to me (us) if anyone can give me some insiders knowledge on this. 

We are hoping to come on a holiday before emigrating, so that we can be 100% sure we are making the right choice, but this information will be really usefull in deciding where to go.
With many thanks, Kelly & Family.


----------



## RICHAYL (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi there, never actually been (possible hol in the summer).... We are hoping to be in Cairns at the end of the year - very Northern Queensland and have been told it is hot and humid but everyone says you get used to it! My hubby is a joiner and he's all for it, the weather is a huge pull for us so why go somewhere where you have to reach for your woolies??!! ..... Please don't quote me on this next year when I'm melting !! Good luck x


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

RICHAYL said:


> Hi there, never actually been (possible hol in the summer).... We are hoping to be in Cairns at the end of the year - very Northern Queensland and have been told it is hot and humid but everyone says you get used to it! My hubby is a joiner and he's all for it, the weather is a huge pull for us so why go somewhere where you have to reach for your woolies??!! ..... Please don't quote me on this next year when I'm melting !! Good luck x


Yes northern Qld is warm !
Some of my family live in Cairns...its basically warm all year (6 months is warm and dry-winter, the other 6 months are warm, wet and humid-summer)


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

CarterTucker said:


> (This is an old post, but ive changed heading, hoping it will attract more attention)!
> 
> Hi there, Im hoping that I can ask for your advice please?
> 
> ...


Hi Kelly,

You wouldn't want to be too far North in the summer as it gets really hot and humid (Cairns/Townsville area), so your husband is right. 

OH's cousin worked on Magnetic Island a while back and she said it was so humid that they had to change clothes at least 3 times a day...so not good if you work outside.

Dolly


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

RICHAYL said:


> Hi there, never actually been (possible hol in the summer).... We are hoping to be in Cairns at the end of the year - very Northern Queensland and have been told it is hot and humid but everyone says you get used to it! My hubby is a joiner and he's all for it, the weather is a huge pull for us so why go somewhere where you have to reach for your woolies??!! ..... Please don't quote me on this next year when I'm melting !! Good luck x


 Hi there, Thankyou for your message, Wow you really are going for the heat then, I dont blame you, I would if I had my way, but as my Hubby is so worried about the heat, I have to take that into consideration & so we are looking more to south Queensland, but im still trying to find out just what sort of heat to expect ie: is it workable, but I suppose you dont know that until you get there and as you say, you do aclimatise once your living there too. 

So you are off on holiday this summer, thats fab, I really want to get our holiday booked, but ive still got a bit of research to do yet (sometimes I wonder if its because im being a chicken )

Kelly.


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Hi Kelly,
> 
> You wouldn't want to be too far North in the summer as it gets really hot and humid (Cairns/Townsville area), so your husband is right.
> 
> ...


 Hi there, thankyou for your message, I really am finding this message board helpfull, the North of Queensland would really be too hot/humid for us.

I wish I could find out a little more information about the Brisbane area from people that actually live/work there to find out if they think working outside isnt too bad  

I suppose the only real way of finding out, as my husband says is when we visit for him to try it out, but then what, what if he doesnt like it, we cant then change (drastic) areas, whilst we are there, thats why im trying to do my research now! 

Kelly.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Kelly, 

If you search through the posts I know that there are some members of the forum living in Brisbane at the moment - I think one of those is Michelle Ritchie so maybe you can contact her through the private messages, or search for her posts.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

It gets hot in most places in Australia. You'll either acclimatise or you wont. Everyone is different. My OH, a chippie, loved it, me I still dislike over 26 degrees after 42 years!!


----------



## kevin (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Kelly, I'm a bricklayer living and working in Brisbane. The weather around Jan. Feb. is a bit sticky but nothing I cant handle. The rest of the year is fine. Currently its around 25-27 most days. This will go down to around 21-23 in the winter. It gets a bit chilly at night though. I have to wear a jumper to the pub !! Plenty of work in construction now, your hubby will have no problem finding something. Come on over, you will love the place Regards Kevin


----------



## Barrow (May 16, 2008)

Hi,
I work in Brisbane in a airconditioned office (softy) but I have a few mates that work in the building industry. they do moan about the summer though. The plasterer (from the UK) says he has to work twice as hard cause the gear drys twice as fast. The builder say that in summer its uncomfortably hot and when its not its raining so hes looses money. but the real heat is only for 3 months of the year spring and autum are great and the winters are very pleasent. 

I think once you have been here a year you will aclimatise and love the weather.

cheers
barrow


----------



## tony/asti-newcastle (May 16, 2008)

CarterTucker said:


> (This is an old post, but ive changed heading, hoping it will attract more attention)!
> 
> Hi there, Im hoping that I can ask for your advice please?
> 
> ...


not sure if this will help, but we lived there for 2 year when i was in (uk)army, and yes it is hot (very) a joiner friend of mine said during the day in season he worked on the oppisite side of the building to the sun for obvious reasons. been a keen roofer myself i wouldnt say no, but i would look at the safety side, hours worked, breaks, remembering midday heat (EARLY STARTS) early finish if poss so you can spend more time with family.
Queens land is a great place, but was not for us, OZ is 1 big country, so dont get miss led, you can also feel a bit isolated deppending on location.
Sorry if its bad news but best to be safe.
1 good point the 2 kids of ours loved it school live in gen and BBQ at the end of the day are great for get togethers,
oops we were in the north (ish) sth is a bit cooler, but its the sun (burn) rather than cooler wind thats the problem.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Nikki6999 (Mar 8, 2008)

Undoubtably it will be HOT but depends on the person themselves, I have come across people who have handled it well and some strugle with the heat badly... Roof tiler will feel it alright but as others have said start early finish early to avoid extremes of sun. My husband fall into a catagory of his own, we live in Ireland and he has physical job and complains if it get to 22 here, which is rare! So when we have been in Aus previously he suffered badly from...... Nappy rash !! and my family wouldnt be very sensitive 
Great Aussie Humour...How I miss it


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh well it's a hard life for us females having to watch all those lovely toned outdoor workers in hardly any clothing!


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for all your information, any help is good help for us at the moment.
Kelly & Family.


----------

